# thoughts & prayers in the digital age...just thinking.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just thinking about thoughts & prayers now that we share so much on-line. 

me and my boys (and mother and job and DH) have certainly been the recipient of all your thoughts and prayers. And they have worked! so I am wondering about the mechanics...LOL. 

when I was young (and sometime still do LOL) my prayer went like this..." dear God please protect me, my family, anyone I see, hear or know and anyone in the world" got to cover all the bases. I would then sometimes go on to be a bit more specific "please take special care of... and help them... please help end the war..."

my point is-- not deep personal thoughts, but still a moment to stop and send some positive energy out into the world. So, in the on-line world is the act of just writing... "my thoughts and/or prayers are with you" is that the prayer? coming back and checking... is that the prayer? Is it easier now to pray? and does it count? 

If not too personal, I am curious about how you all pray to which ever higher power you believe in, and if you don't, how you articulate (even in you own mind) your wishes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wasn't raised with any kind of religion. I only pray when something really bad is going on. For me I guess It is a form of release just like taking a nice walk in the woods or sitting next to a stream. I'm not sure I understood your question


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine is more of a silent prayer, sometimes made as I'm writing about it. It's specific to the situation. When the prayer is for healing, I'll ask that the person suffering be healed and cradled in warmth and serenity. The healing prayers also carry with them an energy all their own. Don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess I was raised in a traditional way. I do my serious praying just before I go to sleep. (though I will also send up little prayers at other times as well) Usually a lot of thanks (I have lots to be thankful for!) then prayers of intercession for others, then for me. But, honestly, unless there are BIG problems, I try to keep the ones for me to a minimum, and think more of the reasons to be thankful. I believe God wants me to figure things out on my own if I can.

Do you know the "joke" about the man in the flood?...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There was a man who lived in a little house. There had been torrential rains, and the town had been told to evacuate. The man stayed in his house, saying to himself, "God will protect me."

The water rose up to the point that he couldn't safely get out of his house. A rescue crew came to his door, and tried to get him to come with them. He calmly told them, "Thanks anyway, but God will protect me," And sent them on their way.

The water continued to rise, and he had to move into the upstairs rooms of the house, because the first floor was completely under water. Another rescue boat came by and the rescuers said, "Please, sir, you HAVE to come with us... the water is still rising. Again, he calmly smiled and sent them away, saying that God would protect him.

As the water continued to rise, he climbed out on his roof to stay above the water. Yet another boat came out, and the rescue crew said, "Sir, this is the last boat we can send. It is just getting too dangerous for us to navigate this flood. You need to come now!". Still, the man declined their help, trusting to God to look after him.

As evening fell, the water closed over the roof of the house, swept the man away, and he drowned. When he got to Heaven, he said, "God, I trusted in you, I prayed and put my entire faith in you. I put my life in your hands and you let me drown!".

God looked at him and said, "WHAT did you want me to do?!?!? * I sent three boats!*"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think there is more truth than joke to the story, and it's how I choose to live my life. There are certainly times when circumstances are beyond our power to influence, and those are the times to ask God for help, and to ask other people to help with their prayers too. (or just to send them up without being asked, like for the poor people in Japan) But I try to first look around and try to find what "help" God has already made available to me. Sometimes it's easier to see (and accept) God's answers after the fact than in the middle of a crisis... and that's part of the reason I have so many reasons to give thanks.

More than you probably wanted to know


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, love the story and the lesson it provides. It's one thing to ask for divine help. It's another to be open to, and accept the help proffered.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, I think that was well-stated. As a Christian, I believe that God is in control -not just when it's "convenient" but "always". Most people pray more when going through a crisis and that is normal human behavior. But the bible states, "pray without ceasing" and there is also a guideline for us on "how" to pray (Lord's prayer). God certainly doesn't "need" our prayers but he wants them and knows that we need them to be close to Him.

I guess this might be TMI but you asked, Missy!!! I pray mostly at night but during the day when things come to mind. So many forum members need prayer right now and when I'm aware of it I try to remember as often as possible. Yes, I do believe in the power of prayer! The answers are not always what we expect or like but He always knows what is best for us "in the big picture" and we can't always understand that.
Enough said! I'm really not a preacher!


----------

